

Welcome to the periodic table Copernicium - revorad
http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegreatbeyond/2009/07/welcome_to_the_periodic_table.html

======
revorad
And it's already on webelements (it's a brilliant site for getting all your
fun facts about elements):

<http://www.webelements.com/copernicium/>

